# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أرواح تهيم حول العرش .. اسرح فى فضاء عظمة  الله مع بن القيم

## مسلم طالب العفو

*أرواح  تهيم  حول  العرش             وأخرى تحوم حول الحُش

*

*


قال الإمام العلامة بحر العلوم ابن  القيم   فى كتابه المتحف طريق الهجرتين 

فنبأ  القوم عجيب ، وأمرهم خفي إلا على من له     مشاركة مع القوم ، فإنه يطلع من  حالهم على ما يريه إياه القدر المشترك ،     وجملة أمرهم أنهم قوم قد امتلأت  قلوبهم من معرفة  الله    ، وغمرت بمحبته ،    وخشيته ، وإجلاله ، ومراقبته ؛ فسرت  المحبة في  أجزائهم ؛ فلم يبق فليها    عرق ولا مفصل إلا وقد دخله الحب ، قد  أنساهم  حبه ذكر غيره ، وأوحشهم  أنسهم   به ممن سواه ، قد فنا بحبه عن حب من  سواه  ، وبذكره عن ذكر من سواه  ،   وبخوفه ، ورجائه ، والرغبة إليه ، والرهبة   منه ، والتوكل عليه ،  والإنابة   إليه ، والسكون إليه ، والتذلل ،  والانكسار  بين يديه عن تعلق  ذلك منهم   بغيره .

فإذا وضع أحدهم جنبه على مضجعه ؛ صعدت أنفاسه إلى إلهه ومولاه ، واجتمع همه عليه متذكرًا صفاته العلى وأسماءه الحسنى ،

ومشاهدًا  له في اسمائه وصفاته     قد تجلت على قلبه أنوارها ؛ فانصبغ قلبه بمعرفته  ومحبته ، فبات جسمه  في    فراشه يتجافى عن مضجعه ، وقلبه قد أوى إلى مولاه  وحبيبه ؛ فآواه  إليه    وأسجده بين يديه خاضعًا خاشعًا ذليلاً منكسرًا من كل  جهة من جهاته  ، فيا    لها سجدة ما أشرفها من سجدة لا يرفع رأسه منها إلى يوم  اللقاء .

وقيل لبعض العارفين : أيسجد القلب بين يدي ربه ؟!

قال : أي والله بسجدة لا يرفع رأسه منها إلى يوم القيامة .
فشتان  بين قلب يبيت عند ربه قد قطع في سفره إليه بيداء الأكوان ، وخرق حجب  الطبيعة ، ولم يقف عند رسم ولا سكن إلى علم حتى دخل على ربه في داره ؛

فشاهد عز  سلطانه ، وعظمة جلاله ، وعلو شأنه ،    وبهاء كماله ، وهو مستو على  عرشه ،  يدبر أمر عباده ، وتصعد إليه شؤون    العباد ، وتعرض عليه حوائجهم   وأعمالهم ؛ فيأمر فيها بما يشاء ؛ فينزل    الأمر من عنده نافذًا ،

فيشاهد  الملك الحق قيومًا بنفسه ، مقيما لكل ما سواه ،     غنيا عن كل من سواه ، وكل  من سواه فقير إليه ، يسأله من في السموات     والأرض كل يوم هو في شأن ، يغفر  ذنبًا ، ويفرج كربًا ، ويفك عانيًا ،     وينصر ضعيفًا ، ويجبر كسيرًا ، ويغني  فقيرًا ، ويميت ويحيي ، ويسعد ويشقي ،     ويضل ويهدي ، وينعم على قوم ، ويسلب  نعمته عن آخرين ، ويعز أقواما ،    ويذل  آخرين ، ويرفع أقواما ، ويضع آخرين ،

ويشهده  كما أخبر عنه أعلم الخلق به وأصدقهم في خبره حيث يقول في الحديث الصحيح :      يمين الله ملأى لا يغيضها نفقة ، سحاء الليل والنهار ، أرأيتم ما أنفق     منذ  خلق الخلق ، فإنه لم يغض ما في يمينه ، وبيده الأخرى الميزان  :يخفض    ويرفع .

فيشاهده  كذلكيقسم  الأرزاق ، ويجزل العطايا ،    ويمن بفضله على من يشاء من عباده  بيمينه ،  وباليد الأخرى الميزان يخفض به    من يشاء ، ويرفع به من يشاء عدلاً  منه  وحكمة ، لا إله إلا هو العزيز    الحكيم ،

فيشهده   وحده القيوم بأمر السموات والأرض ومن    فيهن ، ليس له بواب فيستأذن ،  ولا  حاجب فيدخل عليه ، ولا وزير فيؤتى ، ولا    ظهير فيستعان به ، ولا ولي  من دونه  فيشفع به إليه ، ولا نائب عنه  فيعرفه   حوائج عباده ، ولا معين  له فيعاونه  على قضائها ، أحاط - سبحانه -  بها   علمًا ، ووسعها قدرة  ورحمة ، فلا تزيده  كثرة الحاجات إلا جودًا  وكرمًا ،   ولا يشغله منها شأن  عن شأن ، ولا تغلطه  كثرة المسائل ، ولا  يتبرم بإلحاح   الملحين ، لو  اجتمع أول خلقه وآخرهم ،  وإنسهم وجنهم ،  وقاموا في صعيد واحد   ، ثم  سألوه فأعطى كلا منهم مسألته ما  نقص ذلك مما  عنده ذرة واحدة ، إلا   كما  ينقص المخيط البحر إذا غمس فيه ، ولو  أن أولهم  وآخرهم ، وإنسهم وجنهم    كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منهم ما زاد  ذلك في  ملكه شيئا ، ذلك بأنه    الغني الجواد الماجد ، فعطاؤه كلام ، وعذابه  من  كلام ، إنما أمره إذا  أراد   شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون .

ويشهده  كما أخبر عنه أيضا الصادق المصدوق حيث يقول:(    إن الله لا ينام ، ولا ينبغي  له أن ينام ، يخفض القسط ويرفعه ، يرفع    إليه  عمل الليل قبل عمل النهار ،  وعمل النهار قبل عمل الليل ، حجابه    النور ،  لو كشفه لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما  أدركه بصره من خلقه .)

وبالجملة  فيشهده في كلامه فقد تجلى - سبحانه    وتعالى- لعباده في كلامه ، وتراءى لهم  فيه ، وتعرف إليهم فيه ،
فبعدًا    وتبًا للجاحدين والظالمين أفي الله شك فاطر  السموات والأرض لا إله إلا هو    الرحمن الرحيم ) .قلت قد فضحنا بن القيم** يتبع بكلام الإمام*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال الإمام العلامة شيخ الإسلام طبيب القلوب  ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى في الفوائد ص 54 - 55:


" عظمته سبحانه وتعالى



تأمّل خطاب القرآن تجد ملكا له الملك كله, وله الحمد كله 

أزمّة الامور كلها بيده, ومصدرها منه, ومردّها اليه, 

مستويا على سرير ملكه, لا تخفى عليه خافية في أقطار مملكته,

عالما بما في نفوس عبيده, مطّلعا على أسرارهم وعلانيتهم, 

منفردا بتدبير المملكة, يسمع ويرى, يمنع ويعطي,

ويثيب ويعاقب, ويكرم ويهين, يخلق ويرزق,

ويميت ويحيي, ويقدر ويقضي ويدبّر.



الأمور نازلة من عنده دقيقها وجليلها, وصاعدة إليه

لا تتحرّك ذرّة إلا باذنه, ولا تسقط ورقة إلا بعلمه.



فتأمّل كيف تجده يثني على نفسه,

ويمجّد نفسه, ويحمد نفسه,

وينصح عباده, ويدلّهم على ما فيه سعادتهم وفلاحهم,

ويرغّبهم فيه, ويحذّرهم مما فيه هلاكهم, 


ويتعرّف إليهم بأسمائه وصفاته, ويتحبب إليهم بنعمه وآلائه,

فيذكّرهم بنعمه عليهم, ويأمرهم بما يستوجبون به تمامها,

ويحذّرهم من نقمه 

ويذكّرهم بما أعد لهم من الكرامة إن أطاعوه,

وما أعد لهم من العقوبة إن عصوه, 

ويخبرهم بصنعه في أوليائه وأعدائه,

وكيف كانت عاقبة هؤلاء,


ويثني على أوليائه بصالح أعمالهم, وأحسن أوصافهم, 

ويذم أعدائه بسيّء أعمالهم, وقبيح صفاتهم.



ويضرب الأمثال, وينوّع الأدلّة والبراهين,

ويجيب عن شبه أعدائه أحسن الأجوبة, 

ويصدق الصادق, ويكذب الكاذب,

ويقول الحق, ويهدي السبيل,


ويدعو الى دار السلام, ويذكر أوصافها وصفاتها وحسنها ونعيمها,

ويحذّر من دار البوار, ويذكر عذابها وقبحها وآلامها,


ويذّكر عباده فقرهم إليه وشدّة حاجتهم إليه من كل وجه, 

وأنهم لا غنى لهم عنه طرفة عين, 

ويذكر غناه عنهم وعن جميع الموجودات,

وأنه الغني بنفسه عن كل ما سواه,

وكل ما سواه فقير إليه بنفسه, 

وأنه لا ينال أحد ذرّة من الخير فما فوقها إلا بفضله ورحمته,

ولا ذرّة من الشر فما فوقها إلا بعدله وحكمته.

ويشهد من خطابه عتابه لأحبابه ألطف عتاب, 


وأنه مع ذلك مقيل عثراتهم وغافر زلاتهم ومقيم أعذارهم,

ومصلح فاسدهم والدافع عنهم,

والمحامي عنهم, والناصر لهم, والكفيل بمصالحهم, 

والمنجي لهم من كل كرب, والموفي لهم بوعده,

وأنه وليّهم الذي لا ولي لهم سواه 


فهو مولاهم الحق, ونصيرهم على عدوهم,

فنعم المولى ونعم النصير. 



فاذا شهدت القلوب من القرآن ملكا عظيما رحيما 

جوادا جميلا هذا شأنه 

فكيف لا تحبّه, 
وتنافس في القرب منه, 

وتنفق أنفاسها في التودد اليه,

ويكون أحب اليها من كل ما سواه, 

ورضاه آثر عندها من رضا كل ما سواه؟

وكيف لا تلهج بذكره,

ويصير الحب والشوق إليه والأنس به

غذاؤها وقوتها ودواؤها,

بحيث إن فقدت ذلك 

فسدت وهلكت, ولم تنتفع بحياتها ؟. "*
*
*
*وقال 
*

*
*
*الفوائد ، ص 180 بتصرف[ من الناس من يعرف الله بالجود والإفضال والإحسان،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بالعفو والحلم والتجاوز،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بالبطش والانتقام،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بالعلم والحكمة،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بالعزة والكبرياء،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بالرحمة والبر واللطف،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بالقهر والملك،  
ومنهم من يعرفه بإجابة دعوته وإغاثة لهفته وقضاء حاجته، 

وأعمُّ هؤلاء معرفةً من عرفه من كلامه،  
فإنه يعرف ربًا 
قد اجتمعت له صفات الكمال ونعوت الجلال، 
منزهٌ عن المثال، 
بريءٌ من النقائص والعيوب، 

له كل اسم حسن وكل وصف كمال، 
فعَّالٌ لما يريد، 
فوقَ كل شيء ، 
ومع كل شيء،  
وقادرٌ على كل شيء،
ومقيمٌ لكل شيء، 
متكلمٌ بكلماته الدينية والكونية،  
أكبرُ من كل شيء،
وأجملُ من كل شيء،  
أرحمُ الراحمين ، 
وأحكمُ الحاكمين،
وأقدرُ القادرين،  

فالقرآن أُنزل لتعريف عباده به،  
وبصراطه الموصل إليه ، 
وبحال السالكين بعد الوصول إليه ]  

*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو



----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحم الله ابن القيم .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

ها قد انتصف رمضان واقترب العشر فهل من مشمر؟؟

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

فائدة
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله:* *عن مسألة مراعاة المصالح والمفاسد وتمام الورع أن يعلم الإنسان خير الخيرين وشر الشرين، ويعلم أن الشريعة مبناها على تحصيل المصالح وتكميلها وتعطيل المفاسد وتقليلها، وإلا فمن لم يوازن ما في الفعل والترك من المصلحة الشرعية والمفسدة الشرعية فقد يدع واجبات ويفعل محرمات ويرى ذلك من الورع. انتهى.* *قال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله فى كتابه المتحف الطرق الحكمية 

وهذا موضع مزلة أقدام ، ومضلة أفهام ، وهو مقام ضنك ، ومعترك صعب ، فرط فيه طائفة ، فعطلوا الحدود ، وضيعوا الحقوق ، وجرءوا أهل الفجور على الفساد ، وجعلوا الشريعة قاصرة لا تقوم بمصالح العباد ، محتاجة إلى غيرها ، وسدوا على نفوسهم طرقا صحيحة من طرق معرفة الحق والتنفيذ له ، وعطلوها ، مع علمهم وعلم غيرهم قطعا أنها حق مطابق للواقع ، ظنا منهم منافاتها لقواعد الشرع . 

ولعمر الله إنها لم تناف ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن نافت ما فهموه من شريعته باجتهادهم ، والذي أوجب لهم ذلك : نوع تقصير في معرفة الشريعة ، وتقصير في معرفة الواقع ، وتنزيل أحدهما على الآخر ، فلما رأى ولاة الأمور ذلك ، وأن الناس لا يستقيم لهم أمرهم إلا بأمر وراء ما فهمه هؤلاء من الشريعة ، أحدثوا من أوضاع سياساتهم شرا طويلا ، وفسادا عريضا فتفاقم الأمر ، وتعذر استدراكه ، وعز على العالمين بحقائق الشرع تخليص النفوس من ذلك ، واستنقاذها من تلك المهالك . 

وأفرطت طائفة أخرى قابلت هذه الطائفة ، فسوغت من ذلك ما ينافي حكم الله ورسوله ، وكلتا الطائفتين أتيت من تقصيرها في معرفة ما بعث الله به رسوله ، وأنزل به كتابه .**
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزيت خير الجزاء .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

منقول من موضوع الاخ انصر النبى محمد
يقول ابن القيم :


التَّوَكُّل  على الله نَوْعَانِ أَحدهمَا توكل عَلَيْهِ فِي جلب حوائج  العَبْد وحظوظه  الدُّنْيَوِيَّة أَو دفع مكروهاته ومصائبه الدُّنْيَوِيَّة


وَالثَّانِي التَّوَكُّل عَلَيْهِ فِي حُصُول مَا يُحِبهُ هُوَ ويرضاه من الْإِيمَان وَالْيَقِين وَالْجهَاد والدعوة إِلَيْهِ





وَبَين النَّوْعَيْنِ من الْفضل مَا لَا يُحْصِيه إِلَّا الله

فَمَتَى توكل عَلَيْهِ العَبْد فِي النَّوْع الثَّانِي حق توكله كَفاهُ النَّوْع الأول تَمام الْكِفَايَة


وَمَتى  توكل عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّوْع الأول دون  الثَّانِي كَفاهُ أَيْضا لَكِن لَا  يكون لَهُ عَاقِبَة المتَوَكل عَلَيْهِ  فِيمَا يُحِبهُ ويرضاه

فأعظم  التَّوَكُّل عَلَيْهِ التَّوَكُّل فِي  الْهِدَايَة وَتَجْرِيد التَّوْحِيد  ومتابعة الرَّسُول وَجِهَاد أهل  الْبَاطِل فَهَذَا توكل الرُّسُل وخاصة  أتباعهم


الفوائد
..........

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله عن شيخه

**يا قوم والله العظيم نصيحة *** من مشفق وأخ لكم معوان
جربت هذا كله ووقعت في *** تلك الشباك وكنت ذا طيران 
حتى أتاح لى الإله بفضله *** من ليس تجزيه يدى ولساني 
بفتى أتى من أرض حران فيا *** أهلا بمن قد جاء من حران
فالله يجزيه الذي هو أهله *** من جنة المأوى مع الرضوان
أخذت يداه يدي وسار فلم يرم *** حتى أراني مطلع الإيمان
ورأيت أعلام المدينة حولها *** نزل الهدى وعساكر القرآن
ورأيت آثارا عظيما شأنها *** محجوبة عن زمرة العميان*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*أكبرُ من كل شيء،
وأجملُ من كل شيء، 

أرحمُ الراحمين ، 
وأحكمُ الحاكمين،
وأقدرُ القادرين،*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*أبهر العقول بذكائه
*
أبهر العقول بحدة ذكائه (نسجت له أمرأة لغزاً فقهياً شعراً فتعرف على شيخك ابن تيمية وسعة علمه)

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

عن معاذ رضي الله عنه قال: يا رسول الله، أوصني. قال: «اعبد الله كأنَّك تراه، واعدُد نفسك من الموتى، وإن شئت أنبأتك بما هو أملك بك من هذا كلِّّه، هذا» وأشار بيده إلى لسانه. رواه ابن أبي الدنيا.

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :* 
*《  هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء ، و الآخر الذي ليس بعده شيء ، و الظاهر الذي  ليس فوقه شيء ، و الباطن الذي ليس دونه شيء ، تبارك و تعالى ، أحق من ذكر ،  و أحق من عبد ، و أحق من حمد ، و أولى من شكر ، و أنصر من ابتغى ، و أرأف  من ملك ، و أجود من سئل ، و أعفى من قدر ، و أكرم من قصد ، و أعدل من انتقم  ، حلمه بعد علمه ، و عفوه بعد قدرته ، و مغفرته عن عزته ، و منعه عن حكمته  ، و موالاته عن إحسانه و رحمته .*
*هو  الملك فلا شريك له ، و الفرد فلا ند له ، و الغني فلا ظهير له ، و الصمد  فلا ولد له ، و لا صاحبة له ، و العلي فلا شبيه له ، و لا سمي له ، كل شيء  هالك إلا وجهه ، و كل ملك زائل إلا ملكه ، و كل ظل قالص إلا ظله ، و كل فضل  منقطع إلا فضله ، لن يطاع إلا بإذنه و رحمته ، و لن يعصى إلا بعلمه و  حكمته .* 
*يطاع  فيشكر ، و يعصى فيتجاوز و يغفر ، كل نقمة منه عدل ، و كل نعمة منه فضل ،  أقرب شهيد ، و أدنى حفيظ ، حال دون النفوس ، و أخذ بالنواصي ، و سجل الآثار  ، و كتب الآجال ، فالقلوب له مفضية ، و السر عنده علانية ، و الغيب عنده  شهادة ، عطاؤه كلام ، و عذابه كلام " إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له  كن فيكون " .* 
*فإذا أشرقت على القلب أنوار هذه الصفات اضمحل عندها كل نور ، و وراء هذا ما لا يخطر بالبال ، و لا تناله عبارة 》*
*من كتاب " الوابل الصيب "*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله


ليس العجب من مملوك يتذلل لله، ولا يمل خدمته مع حاجته  وفقره؛ فذلك هو الأصل. إنما العجب من مالك يتحبب إلى مملوكه بصنوف إنعامه،  ويتودد إليه بأنواع إحسانه مع غناه عنه.*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

الحمد لله كله....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t142289/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

لو ميز العاقل بين قضاء وطره لحظة، وانقضاء باقي العمر بالحسرة على قضاء ذلك الوطر - لما قرب منه، ولو أعطي الدنيا.


صيد الخاطر ص 351

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

رمضان قرب هيا نقرب

----------


## هشام ابو سناء

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال ابن القيم
قد يمرض القلب ويشتد مرضه، ولا يعرف به صاحبه، لاشتغاله وانصرافه عن معرفة صحته وأسبابها، بل قد يموت وصاحبه لا يشعر بموته.

----------


## عاشق السنة

> قال ابن القيم
> قد يمرض القلب ويشتد مرضه، ولا يعرف به صاحبه، لاشتغاله وانصرافه عن معرفة صحته وأسبابها، بل قد يموت وصاحبه لا يشعر بموته.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t153302/

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

نقل طيب موفق

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله
*

حب الدنيا والمال وطلبـه أصـل كل سيئـة*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فى درء تعارض العقل والنقل**ونحن نعلم أن الرسل لا يخبرون بمحالات العقول بل بمحارات العقول [أى ما تحار العقول فى فهمه] فلا يخبرون بما يعلم العقل انتفائه بل يخبرون بما يعجز العقل عن معرفته

*

----------


## محمد حسن ابو مازن

قصيدة في مناجاة الحق سبحانه وتعالى
للشيخ أبي المعالي التونسي 
من فاته منك وصل حظه الندم *ومن تكن همه تسمو به الهمم
وناظر في سوى معناك حق له * يقتص من جفنه بالدمع وهو دم
والسمع إن جال فيه من يحدثه * سوى حديثك أمسى وقره الصمم
في كل جارحة عين أراك بها * مني وفي كل عضو بالثناء فم
فإن تكلمت لم أنطق بغيركم * وكل قلبي مشغوف بحبكم
أخذتم الروح مني في ملاطفة * فلست أعرف غيرا مذ عرفتكم 
نسيت كل طريق كنت أعرفها * إلا طريقا تؤديني لربعكم 
فما المنازل لولا أن تحل بها * وما الديار وما الأطلال والخيم
لولاك ما شاقني ربع ولا طلل * ولا سعت بي إلى نحو الحمى قدم
أجمل ما قرأت في مناجاة الحق سبحانه وتعالى 
ولا يمكن تذوقها إلا بتكرارها

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​بارك الله فيك

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم
نور العقل يضيء في ليل الهوى فتلوح جادة الصواب .. فيتلمح البصير في ذلك عواقب الامور. *

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال الإمام العلامة ابن القيم
لا يجتمع الإخلاص وحب المدح فى قلب المسلم

----------


## محمد حسن ابو مازن

يا سيدي هذا مدح للحق سبحانه وتعالي وليس لشخص

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الجمع بين أحاديث النهي عن المدح وأحاديث المدح في الوجه؟
قال النووي: (قال العلماء: طريق الجمع بينها أن النهي محمول على المجازفة في المدح  والزيادة في الأوصاف أو على من يخاف عليه فتنة به بإعجاب ونحوه إذا سمع  المدح، وأما من لا يخاف عليه ذلك لكمال تقواه ورسوخ عقله ومعرفته فلا نهي  في مدحه في وجهه، بل إن كان يحصل بذلك مصلحة كنشطة للخير والازدياد منه أو  الدوام عليه أو الاقتداء به كان مستحبًا، والله أعلم). [شرح مسلم: (18/ 126)].

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

https://majles.alukah.net/t178749/#post920305

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

https://majles.alukah.net/t179294/

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

ممتاز

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> الجمع بين أحاديث النهي عن المدح وأحاديث المدح في الوجه؟
> قال النووي: (قال العلماء: طريق الجمع بينها أن النهي محمول على المجازفة في المدح  والزيادة في الأوصاف أو على من يخاف عليه فتنة به بإعجاب ونحوه إذا سمع  المدح، وأما من لا يخاف عليه ذلك لكمال تقواه ورسوخ عقله ومعرفته فلا نهي  في مدحه في وجهه، بل إن كان يحصل بذلك مصلحة كنشطة للخير والازدياد منه أو  الدوام عليه أو الاقتداء به كان مستحبًا، والله أعلم). [شرح مسلم: (18/ 126)].


...............

----------

